# Top 5 Faviroute Books



## Ore-sama

What are your top 5 faviroute books? Mine are:

5.To Kill a Mockingbird
4.Golden Compass
3.The Subtle Knife
2.Clockwork Orange
1.I Never Promised You a Rose Garden


----------



## jtassinaro

5. Brave New World (Aldous Huxley)
4. The Things They Carried (Tim O'Brien)
3. The Other Side of Dark (Joan Lowery Nixon)
2. An Hour is Forever (Ethel Blackledge)
1. All Around the Town (Mary Higgins Clark)


----------



## Rahvin

Ooohh... that's a tough one...

Not really in any particular order, and off the top of my head, but:
5. Eisenhorn (Dan Abnett)
4. Galaxy in Flames (Graham McNeil)
3. Knife of Dreams (Robert Jordan)
2. The Stand (Stephen King)
1. Scion of Cyador (L.E Modesitt Jr.)


----------



## fjf1329

So many books so little time...in no particular order

1. For Whom the Bell Toll... Hemingway
2. The Fist of God............ Forsyth (Fredrick)
3. Pillars of the Earth........ Follett
4. Lonesome Dove............ McMurthy
5. Treasure Island............ Stevenson

IMO Stevenson's writing is the greatest prose ever written...


----------



## Shawn

5. Northwest Passage - Kenneth Roberts
4. The Mirror Crack'd - Agatha Christie
3. Angels and Demons - Dan Brown
2. Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie
1. _*The Murder of Roger Ackroyd - Agatha Christie*_... by far


----------



## Truth-Teller

fjf1329 said:
			
		

> IMO Stevenson's writing is the greatest prose ever written...


 
1. Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
2. My Uncle Oswald
3. The Girl Next Door
4. Boy's Life
5. Misery


----------



## thedreamweaver

Oh dear, whoever put 'All Around the Town' as their no1 book of all time.. eek! And I really don't think Agatha Christie should be up there either.

Mine:
1. The Bell-Jar - Sylvia Plath
2. To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
3. The Catcher in the Rye - JD Salinger
4. Rebecca - Daphne du Maurier
5. In Cold Blood - Truman Capote.


----------



## Shawn

thedreamweaver said:
			
		

> And I really don't think Agatha Christie should be up there either.



Queen of Crime... hello? The Bell Jar is a little cliche for being a favorite book, don't you think?


----------



## Edgewise

5.  1984
4.  Clockwork Orange
3.  For Whom the Bell Tolls
2.  Tremor of Intent (two Burgess books, I know, but you can't go wrong with Burgess)
1.  Any one of Charles Bukowski's stories (long or short, it doesn't matter).


----------



## Himani

Favorite books are a very individualistic decision, so there's no right or wrong answer.

I actually wanna ask Shawn: why those two out of like her bajillion others? And why #1? I'm a big fan of "And Then There were None" myself. Although "Murder on the Orient Express" is a close second.  Have you played the computer game? 


So hard to choose a top 5. I know my top #1 for sure, the rest tend to switch places depending on my mood:

1. _The Last Unicorn_ by Peter S. Beagle (definitely my #1)
2. _Alanna_ by Tamora Pierce (although I love all 4 in the series)
3. _The Hot Zone_ by Richard Preston
4. _The Darkangel_ by Meredith Ann Pierce
5. _Kushiel's Dart_ by Jacqueline Carey


----------



## Shawn

No, I haven't played the game. But she sheds insight on British society that is invaluable to me. I would say that the Murder of Roger Ackroyd is her best.. it was, after all, the only one that stumped me completely.

I have to say I like Jane Marple more than Poirot, though.


----------



## Himani

Aw, I love Poirot. He's so funny and entertaining. Miss Marple always struck me as a busy-body, and one of the type of people that always kept me from moving to "close knit communities."


----------



## RebelGoddess

One of the hardest questions out there, if you ask me. I have too many favorites, and they often change! 

But here they are, as of June 25th, 2007:

5. The Crimson Petal and the White by Michael Faber
4. Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte
3. Inkheart by Cornelia Funke
2. Monkeewrench by P.J. Tracy
1. EVERYTHING by Jasper FForde (they all tie as number one; I just can't pick!)

I have an addiction: Jasper Fforde.

haha, if you couldn't tell! lol

Racheal


----------



## Wilderness

Desert Flower (Waris Dirie)
The Poet (Michael Connolly)
Which brings me to you (Steve Almond and Julianna Baggott)
Stillriver (Andrew Rosenheim)
Derailed (James Seigel)


Lani


----------



## Shawn

Himani said:
			
		

> Aw, I love Poirot. He's so funny and entertaining. Miss Marple always struck me as a busy-body, and one of the type of people that always kept me from moving to "close knit communities."



The only book that ever made me cry was Curtain: Poirot's Last Case. But Marple was always a sweet old lady who knew too much for her own good, for me.


----------



## Phosie

*grumbles*  I can't believe I have to choose just five...

1. Sphere - Michael Crichton
2. The Prestige - Christopher Priest
3. The Bluest Eye  - Toni Morrison
4. Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte
5. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen


----------



## Lyra x.

1. The Amber Spyglass
2. Oryx and Crake
3. The Rum Diary
4. deadkidsongs
5. The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas


----------



## jtassinaro

jtassinaro said:
			
		

> 5. Brave New World (Aldous Huxley)
> 4. The Things They Carried (Tim O'Brien)
> 3. The Other Side of Dark (Joan Lowery Nixon)
> 2. An Hour is Forever (Ethel Blackledge)
> 1. All Around the Town (Mary Higgins Clark)


 
I actually stumbled across my copy of "The Other Side of Dark" and I started reading it and now I think it's horrible.  I read it when I was about 15 and loved.  It's funny how tastes change as you grow.

So my edited top 5 are as follows 

5. To Kill a Mockingbird (Harper Lee)
4. Brave New World (Aldous Huxley)
3. The Things They Carried (Tim O'Brien)
2. An Hour is Forever (Ethel Blackledge)
1. All Around the Town (Marry Higgins Clark)


----------



## quarterscot

In no particular order:

The Raj Quartet - Paul Scott (and yes, thank you, I _can_ count these four books as one)
Behind The Scenes At The Museum - Kate Atkinson
Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood (excellent choice, Lyra)
Lucky Jim - Kingsley Amis
The God of Small Things - Arundhati Roy


----------



## Dan

thedreamweaver said:
			
		

> Oh dear, whoever put 'All Around the Town' as their no1 book of all time.. eek! And I really don't think Agatha Christie should be up there either.
> 
> Mine:
> 1. The Bell-Jar - Sylvia Plath
> 2. To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
> 3. The Catcher in the Rye - JD Salinger
> 4. Rebecca - Daphne du Maurier
> 5. In Cold Blood - Truman Capote.


I mean this in good fun: I don't know if you should be denigrating anyone's personal favorite books when your list reads like a high school A.P. English syllabus.


----------



## Funwriter

Did anyone mention The Chronicles Of Amber by Roger Zelazny  ?


----------



## Nefieslab

1/ IT
2/ The Dark Half (do i even need to say who the first two books are by?)
3/ Stonehenge by Bernard Cornwell
4/ The Warrior Heir

can't pick a fifth one. Way too much competition for slot number five


----------



## Krim

5. Titus Groan (Peake)
4. Book of the Long Sun (Wolfe)
3. Tawny Man Trilogy (Hobb)
2. Book of the New Sun (Wolfe)
1. The Name of the Wind--probably will change when the hype of having read it wears off, or bumped back when the second book replaced it (Rothfuss)

Dark Tower's first four books deserve an honorable mention, as well as the Farseer Trilogy. Too many good books to put in a top five. I'd probably need a top twenty.


----------



## Beethoven

1. The Brothers Karamazov
2. Steppenwolf
3. Notes From Underground
4. War and Peace
5. Madame Bovary (I don't know why I liked this book so much.)


----------



## Seppuku05

5- Bushido: The Way of the Samurai (Tsunetomo Yamamoto)

     Great book on the samurai way of life by Samurai who speaks of his experience, written after his master's death.

4- Silence of the Lambs (Thomas Harris)

      The movie is nothing compared to the book, it reads really well and is a great FBI plot - I seriously do recommend it

3- Interview With a Vampire (Anne Rice)

     Great movie, great book, it's about the Vampires Lestat and Louis, it's the first vampire chronicle and probably the best.
2- 1984 (George Orwell)

     Fantastic book that shows the horror of what a totalitarian state can do with the human mind and a great plot to follow. 
1- Never Let Me Go (Kazuo Ishiguro)

     Sad story of 'special people' in the real world, basically the life story of one of these and I loved it to the very end - probably Ishiguro's greatest work yet. It has some chilling secrets that run through out, with sad truths, and a relationship between 3 friends that isn't always at it's greatest.


----------



## Lance

1. Little Depression, Big Hurt
2. Depression hurts the dog to
3. Why be depressed when you could be working?
4. Once Depressed, Always Depressed
5. Depression. Its a statement


----------



## Lyra x.

Lance said:
			
		

> 1. Little Depression, Big Hurt
> 2. Depression hurts the dog to
> 3. Why be depressed when you could be working?
> 4. Once Depressed, Always Depressed
> 5. Depression. Its a statement



No pun intended but - honestly, how depressing.


----------



## Dan

Lyra x. said:
			
		

> No pun intended but - honestly, how depressing.



Really?  It cheered me right up.  :thumbl:


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

Oooh ooh!!! ^_^

1: The man in the brown suit - Agatha Christie
2: The ring of the Slave Prince - Bjarne Reuter
3: Timeline - Michael Critchton
4: Night Watch - Terry Pratchett
5: The Three Musketeers - Alexander Dumas

Tee hee!!


----------



## Shawn

~Kouryuu~ said:
			
		

> 1: The man in the brown suit - Agatha Christie
> 5: The Three Musketeers - Alexander Dumas



I'd have added those on if I had more than 5 spots.  That and _The Count of Monte Cristo_.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

I love the man in the brown suit so much! ^_^ Agatha Christie wrote some blinding books!! ^_^ (some naff too...)


----------



## Shawn

I liked _The Mysterious Affair at Styles_ better than  _The Man in the Brown Suit_, though.


----------



## Pacer

1. Cyrano De Begerac-Brian Hooker translation- Nobility, idealism, reality, and irony clash in a truly comedic tragedy.
2. The Illiad-Homer(duh)- Politics and arguments meet 
on both the mortal and divine planes.
3.Stranger In A Strange Land-Robert Heinlein- They ought to substitute this for the Bible.
4.Watchmen-Alan Moore-A graphic novel? What's that doing here? Read it and find out.
5.Hitchiker's Guide to The Galaxy-No explanation here.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

Shawn said:
			
		

> I liked _The Mysterious Affair at Styles_ better than  _The Man in the Brown Suit_, though.



_The Secret Adversary_ is brilliant also!!!


----------



## The Fratkin

5.  Crime and Punishment (Fyodor Dostoevsky)
4.  Tortilla Flat (John Steinbeck)
3.  Dune (Frank Herbert)
2.  I Am Legend (Richard Matheson)
1.  The Stand (Stephen King)

I was surprised to see another fan of _The Stand_ here.  I know it's a pop book, but most folks stay away from it because of the page length.


----------



## almostfamous1286

This is me being a complete dork:
1. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
2. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
3. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
4. A Mango-Shaped Space
5. -Possibly- To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## Truth-Teller

The Stand is _whack_.

Boy's Life is better.


----------



## Shawn

~Kouryuu~ said:
			
		

> _The Secret Adversary_ is brilliant also!!!



_The Mirror Crack'd_ is much better... plus, there's Tennyson and Americans in it!


----------



## Dan

Truth-Teller said:
			
		

> The Stand is _whack_.
> 
> Boy's Life is better.


_Boy's Life_ is my favorite book.  If you want to compare _The Stand_ (most decidedly _un_whack ) to anything by McCammon, it has to be _Swan Song_, which was also awesome.


----------



## jimmymuppet

5.The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck
4.The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini
3.East of Eden by John Steinbeck
2.The Catcher in the Rye by J.D Salinger
1. A Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde


----------



## MiloDaePesdan

This is...difficult.

1.) Coraline - Neil Gaiman
2.) The Moon is a Harsh Mistress - Robert A. Heinlein
3.) The Valley of Horses - Jean Auel
4.) The Witches of Karres - James H. Schmitz
5.) Nightwatch - Terry Prachett 

Vimes! The ginger ale trick! Unmentionables!



Milo


----------



## Scurry Inertia

Suprisingly enough, most of my favourite books are online novels. I havnt read enough to have a reallyt definitive list of my favourites.

So in no particular order..

1. Rune of Roon(online or was)  by Jeremy Slater - mainly because it was the book that broke my reading drought. The first drought anyway 

2. Keepers of Forever (online) by James C. Dunavant. Awesome.

3. Hansells Dragon(online) by Deborah K. Lauro.

Ive read quite a few more online novels. They were mostly good, but not good enough to make my list. Most of the physical novels ive read havnt been too flash. Although Running with the Demon by Terry Brooks was pretty good.


----------



## SecretSam

5. The Picture of Dorian Grey
4. Song of Songs
3. Dracula
2. Fragile Things
1. Goosebumps: Monster Blood


----------



## Mustafa

5. War of the Worlds (H.G. Wells)
4. Dune (Dune, Children of Dune, God Emp. of Dune) (Hubert)
3. Lord of the Rings (J.R.R T)
2. The Green Mile (King)
1. The Great Divorce (C.S. Lewis)


----------



## ~Kouryuu~

MiloDaePesdan said:
			
		

> 5.) Nightwatch - Terry Prachett
> 
> Vimes! The ginger ale trick! Unmentionables!



Say no more!!!! Lmao!! xD

Good one, Milo!! Also my fav Pratchett!!


----------



## .zyriax

In no particular order...

-The Book Thief by Markus Zusak
-The Giver by Lois Lowry
-Gathering Blue by Lois Lowry

I can't think of two more, haha...


----------



## raven hope

Spy High Mission Three: The Sprpent Scenario by AJ Butcher
Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince by JK Rowling
The Power of Five: Nightrise by Anthony Horowitz

PS the books are in no particular order ^_^


----------



## Joelle

in no order...

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (and the other ones too..)
My Sister's Keeper (and about six others from Jodi Picoult..)
1984
The Subtle Knife

technically I'm already over five? Hmph.


----------



## CroZ

Watership down
1984
Small Gods
Lord of the Rings
Clockwork Orange


----------



## twilight_princess

5. Wardstone chronicles by Joseph Delaney
4.Da vinci code By Dan Brown
3.Harry Potter by JK Rowling
2. Lady Grace Mysteries by Grace Cavendish
1.A series of unfortunate events by Lemony Snicket


----------



## Brian Williams

I'm not sure I have a top 5, but for nostalgia, the Little House on the Prairie series and Judy Blume's books.

My fav now is Ruth Rendell (also writes as Barbara Vine).  Great mysteries.

One of my all time favourites is Nancy Richler's, Your Mouth is Lovely.  Exquisitely written and an interesting story.  I highly recommend this book.


----------



## cryptika

1. To Kill a Mockingbird, Harper Lee
2. The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald
3. She's Come Undone, Wally Lamb
4. The Blind Assassin, Margaret Atwood
5. Tully, Paullina Simons


----------



## Johnna

This is a tough one.

5. The Shadow Rising - Robert Jordan
4. Squire - Tamora Pierce 
3. The Good Earth - Pearl S. Buck
2. HP and the Prisoner of Azkaban - Rowling
1. Dangerous Angels - Francesca Lia Block
1. To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
1. The Wonderful Story of Henry Sugar - Roadl Dahl
1. Eleven Minutes - Paulo Coelho
1. Knife of Dreams - Robert Jordan
1. The Will of the Empress - Tamora Pierce

I could go on, but I won't.


----------



## T.W. North

1. His Dark Materials trilogy ~ Philip Paulman...nothing beats it
2. Battle Royale ~ Koushun Takami...I cannot possibly describe the effect this book had on me
3. Tuesdays with Morrie ~ Mitch Albom...changed my way of thinking in many aspects
4. Mao's Last Dancer ~ Li Cunxin...before I read this I had little knowledge of what modern china was like. Shocking.
5. ...I can't think of a last one...there are lots that I loved though

What I don't understand is why everyone loves To Kill A Mockingbird, yeah, it had a great theme that was unheard of in it's day...but's its incredibly boring.


----------



## ruksak

In no particular order other than the one which came out of my head:

1.  Crime and Punishment - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
2.  The Rosy Crucifixion (3 books) - Henry Miller
3.  Journey to the End of the Night - Celine
4.  The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck
5.  Keep the Aspidistra Flying - George Orwell
6.  Women - Charles Bukowski
7.  Visions of Cody - Jack Kerouac
8.  The Book of Disquietude - Fernando Pessoa
9.  Underworld - Don De Lillo
10. The Wind Up Bird Chronicles - Haruki Murakami
11.  New York Trilogy - Paul Auster

Is that more than five?  Sorry, but asking for a top five is a silly question.


----------



## PrettyPistol

1- Hamlet
2- Harry Potter
3-The Hobbit
4- Sphere
5- The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Amour

At the moment, ever transient:

Invitation to a beheading - Vladimir Nabokov
House of leaves - Mark Z. Danielewski
Walden - Henry David Thoreau
In search of lost time - Marcel Proust
The little prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
The wind in the willows - Kenneth Grahame

Sorry for the 6. That was cutting it very, very short. Forget favorites.


----------



## rocky

Top 5 Books for me are:

5: White Teeth (Zadie Smith)
4: Mrs. Dalloway (Virginia Woolf)
3: Saturday (Ian McEwan)
2: Wuthering Heights (Emily Bronte)
1: To Kill A Mocking Bird (Harper Lee)


----------



## Stabering

1. Eldest
2. Eragon
3. The Key
4. Harry Potter
5. Garth Nix's Books.


----------



## sunrize20

1. A Tree Grows In Brooklyn
2. The Great Gatsby
3. Sounder
4. The Outsiders
anything by Dean Koontz


----------



## sunrize20

okay I forgot one

5. Of Mice and Men


----------



## Joshua1181

Great Gatsby - Fitzgerald
100 Years of Solitude - Marquez
East of Eden - Steinbeck
Icewind Dale Trilogy - R.A. Salvatore (fantasy series/guilty pleasure)
Me Talk Pretty One Day - Sedaris


----------



## astralis

In no particular order:

1. Wind, Sand, and Stars by Antoine de St. Exupery
2. Remains of the Day by Kazuo Ishiguro
3. The Secret History by Donna Tartt
4. The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald
5. At this time I can't think of another to add here.​


----------



## Lost in Some Story

Of Mice and Men
The World According to Garp
A Good Man is Hard to Find (I know, a short story, but one of the best of all time)
The Catcher in the Rye
Lord of the Flies


----------



## ClancyBoy

_Through the Looking Glass_  -  Lewis Carroll
_Swann's Way _ -  Marcel Proust
_Winnie the Pooh_  -  A. A. Milne
_The Day the Universe Changed _ -  James Burke
_The Encyclopedia of Country Living _ -  Carla Emery

The fourth one isn't a novel, it's a book of history and the philosophy of change.

The fifth is technically intended as a reference book written by a very nervous-sounding woman living in northern Idaho.  It's a compilation of instructions, recipes, guides, etc. about how to live independantly off the land.  
What makes it interesting is the way she wrote it.  She reprinted every letter sent to her, her replies, her thoughts on everything, and bits of her own life.  If you read the whole thing back-to-front like I did, you gradually piece together how obsessive-compulsive and miserable the poor woman is, and that her husband left her.  Probably because she spent every waking hour for 20 years putting together a book the size of the Sears summer catalog.

It's the greatest unintentional novel I ever read.


----------



## Capin

1. Long Dark Tea Time of the Soul -- Douglas Adams
2. Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy -- Douglas Adams
3. Tipping the Velvet -- Sarah Waters
4. Bizarro Starter Kit (All of the stories EXCEPT Steve Beard's "Survivor's Dream")
5. Rubyfruit Jungle -- Rita Mae Brown

I've actually grown to hate that last one, but I've read it more times than I can remember, so I gave it an honorable mention.


----------



## enron1982

1. The Witching Hour By Anne Rice
2 In Cold Blood by Truman Capote
3 Apathy and Other Small Victories  by Paul Neilan
4 It by Stephen King
5 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and CLay by Michael Chabon


----------



## mandax

enron1982 said:


> 3 Apathy and Other Small Victories  by Paul Neilan



I just finished reading that, and I found it absolutely hilarious.  I definitely second that choice.

*1.)* 1984
*2.)* Oryx and Crake
*3.)* The Perks of Being a Wallflower
*4.)* The Catcher in the Rye
*5.)* Apathy and Other Small Victories


----------



## beached

My five favs in no special order are:
'Coming up for air' George Orwell
'A Wizard of Earthsea' Ursula Le Guin
'The loneliness of the Long Distance Runner' Alan Sillitoe
'The Secret Life of Plants' Peter Tompkins and Christopher Bird.. a very strange book.
and the Colleen McCullough series  'The First Man in Rome'.
I better stop now or I will think of more for sure...
well my all time fav is Orwell's Essays including the one 'Why I write'. All writers should read that one...


----------



## MelodyLeigh

I'm pretty random with my list, but meh, I love all genres.

1) Jurassic Park 
2) A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius
3) Lord of the Flies
4) It
5) Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## Sayuri007

Not in any particular order:

1. The Secrets of Jin Shei by Alma Alexander
2. Balzac and the Little Chinese Seamstress by Dai Sijie
3. The Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon
4. Memiors of a Geisha by Arthur Golden
5. The Robot Series by Isaac Asimov

actually, there are a lot more, but i guess i have to stop...


----------



## Mere Joy

1. The Master & Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov
2. A Confederacy of Dunces by John Kennedy Toole
3. Geek Love by Katherine Dunn
4. Rule of the Bone by Russell Banks
5. The Diamond Age by Neal Stephenson


----------



## MelodyLeigh

SecretSam said:


> 1. Goosebumps: Monster Blood



OH MY GOSH.
I forgot all about that book.

It was my first scary book that I read and.. I almost wet myself at the age of 9.


----------



## AlaskaJane

In no particular order: 

The Poisonwood Bible - Barbara Kingsolver
To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
Pride and Predjudice - Jane Austen
Shadows of the Wind - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
Ladder of Years - Anne Tyler

and I could go on - why limit it to 5?


----------



## Johnnyelvis

In no particular order

Don Quixote by Cervantes

Can Such Things Be by Ambrose Bierce

The Executioners Song by Norman Mailer

Blue Highways by William Least Heat Moon

Pet Sematary by Stephen King


----------



## Nefieslab

My view on life and history has changed so my list has to be done again. sorry 

1/ The Lords of the North (Bernard Cornwell)
2/ The Dark Half (George Stark is just kick ass!)
3/ 1984 (Eric Blair ( he used a pen name for those who didn't know))
4/ Of Mice and Men (best ending EVER!)
5/ The Last Kingdom ( great book about a saxon boy growing to love the Dane who saved him on a battlefield but then being driven to the last Saxon kingdom in Britian because of his Danish family is killed. He is then forced by King Alfred the Great to fight the Danes)


----------



## SFeigley

My current favorites in no particular order:

1. Don Quixote - Miguel Cervantes
2. The Stand - Stephen King
3. Faith of the Fallen - Terry Goodkind (book 6 of the Sword of Truth series. The one that every critic on the face of the planet ripped to shreds. The ending made my eyes water, cant remember the last time that a fantasy book accomplished that for me. Thus the spot on my fave's list.)
4. It - Stephen King
5. Elf Stones of Shanarra - Terry Brooks


----------



## Athlynne

This is just for fiction, right?  In no particular order (except the first one):

1. "The Lord of the Rings", J.R.R. Tolkien
2. "To Kill A Mockingbird", Harper Lee
3. "The Mists of Avalon", Marion Zimmer Bradley
4. "The Dragon and the Unicorn", A.A. Attanasio
5. "The Last Unicorn", Peter S. Beagle

Though it is so hard to choose just five!


----------



## sputnik_15

sorry i dont know the authors but my top 5 favorite books are


1. (inheredence series)
2. to kill a mocking bird
3. under a war torn sky
4. (the halo books)
5.  i havent read enough to have a fifth 

feel dumb now


----------



## Nillani

five favourite books???? how can i narrow it down to five??? oh well, i'll give it a go.... these are not in order - they are all equally good

1. "Does My Head Look Big In This?" by Randa Abdel-Fattah
2. Any book by Melina Marchetta
3. "The Book Thief" by Markus Zusak (I think that's how you spell it...)
4. Inheritance Series by Christopher Paolini
5. All Harry Potter Books by J. K. Rowling
6. The Scarecrow books by Matthew Reilley

Sorry, I had to add a sixth one 

And I have, like, a gazillion others...


----------



## g-paw

Is it fair to cheat?

The Earthsea Trilogy                       * Ursula K LeGuin
Alice in Wonderland                          *  Lewis Carroll
Watership Down                             * Richard Adams
Dictionary                                      * Funk & Wagnalls
The Complete Poems: Anne Sexton    * Anne Sexton


----------



## Luzici

1. _Hyperion_ (+ everything else) by Friedrich Hölderlin
2. _Death and the Dervish by _Meša Selimović 
3. _Amerika_ (+ everything else) by Franz Kafka 
4. _Paradiso_ by Jose Lezama Lima
5. J_amilya_ by Chinghiz Aitmatov

The list changes from time to time, but I have loved all those books for several years now, so I think I can estimate that they will remain amongst my favourites for years, regardless of what I will discover in the future...


----------



## SteMcGrath

The Road to Wigan Pier - Orwell
Steppenwolf - Herman Hesse
Bonjour Tristesse - Francoise Sagan
Gertrude - Herman Hesse
The Rest Cure - Aldous Huxley

And what great prose they are folks! I'd love to have met some of these writers. I night with Hesse, you'd be contemplating the trigger staring down a barel of steel by the end of it, but what a great deal you'd learn!


----------



## EcstasyOfGold

This list changes all the time, but here are my current top 5

1) A Disaffection - James Kelman
2) 1982, Janine - Alasdair Gray 
3) Matilda - Roald Dahl
4) Lord of the Flies - William Golding
5) Crime and Punishment - Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## raymondstary

Ecstasy of Gold is a song by Ennio Morricone, isn't it?


----------



## Nillani

what the hell???


----------



## TWariner

Top five, as of now... this is going to be tough

5. The Picture of Dorian Gray (Oscar Wilde)
4. The Turn of the Screw (Henry James)
3. The Great Gatsby (F. Scott Fitzgerald)
2. Little Women (Louisa May Alcott)
1. The Giver (Lois Lowry)

A runner up is:

The Mayor of Casterbridge (Thomas Hardy)


----------



## lawliet

Random order:

Time for the stars (Heinlein)
Songmaster (Orson Card)
Fahrenheit 451 (Bradbury)
The dead zone (Stephen King)
The dark is rising (Susan Cooper)

Bah, that was hard >.<'


----------



## eiran

These are probably really childish but all the same
1- Harry Potter (just counting them as one!)
2- Pendragon (again 1) series by DJ MacHale
3- Charlie Bone
4- His Dark Materials Trilogy
5- To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## Johnny Fahrenheit

_In Cold Blood - _Truman Capote
_Catch-22 - _Joseph Heller
_Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency - _Douglas Adams
_1984 - _George Orwell
_Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows - _J.K. Rowling

*Yeah, I'm so original.*


----------



## EcstasyOfGold

> Ecstasy of Gold is a song by Ennio Morricone, isn't it?


 
Yep, it's from "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly".


----------



## The girl left behind...

OOOOHH, thats a hard one.  who can only have 5 top favorites?

Twilight
New Moon
Eclipse
The Bridge to Tarabithia
Memoirs of a Geisha

Those are the first i could think of,  but i have loads more.  Who doesn't?


----------



## Thoth

5. collected stories of Poe 
4. 1984
3.  Dune (this is what SF should be)
2.  Einstein's Dreams (Lightman) 
1.  The Shining 

honorable mention: Tenacity of the Cockroach ,published by The Onion. Its a collection of interviews with icons of modern culture.
Hilarious and informative. 
(esp. John Waters and James Ellroy)


----------



## Destroyer

1. Storm of Iron, Graham McNeill.
2. Demon Child Trilogy, Jennier Fallon.
3. Ilium, Dan Simmons
4. City Watch Discworld series, Terry Pratchett.
5. Age of the Five trilogy, Trudi Canavan.


----------



## ClancyBoy

The girl left behind... said:


> Memoirs of a Geisha



Ew, why?


----------



## Destroyer

To each his own, or her own.


----------



## JohnN

1. 1984
2. 1984
3. 1984
4. 1984
5. 1984


----------



## raider3388

*my top 5*

5- Pete Rose's book (forget the name)
4- Lord of the flies
3- Hush
2- Bury my heart at wounded knee
1- Fahrenheit 451 (best book ever!)


----------



## jamester

1. blindness, jose saramago
2. the time traveler's wife, [SIZE=-1]audrey niffenegger[/SIZE]
3. flowers for algernon, daniel keyes
4. emma, jane austen
5. his dark materials, philip pullman


----------



## enO

In no particular order:

1. The Last Light of the Sun - Guy Gavriel Kay
2. The Catcher in the Rye - JD Salinger
3. Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
4. The World According to Garp - John Irvin
5. Tigana - Guy Gavriel Kay


----------



## mdlegend17

My top 5 in reverse order:

5: Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows
4: 1984
3: Dune
2: The War of the Worlds
1: Life the Universe and Everything (I love it so much, I actually bought myself an extra copy. One at home and one on the road)


----------



## tellerKay

So far . . . 

5) The Wasp Factory - Iain Banks
4) The Constant Gardener - John Le Carre
3) War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy
2) A Game of Thrones - George R R Martins
1) The Dark Tower - Stephen King 

Although could be entirely different in the coming months


----------



## the pioneers

1. The Harry Potter series - If I blank out _Deathly Hallows_ I can whole-heartedly say that the books are my favorite. They may not be the best written books in the world, but there's no denying their appeal! 
2. The Pact - Usually, you say Jodi Picoult and you think _My Sister's Keeper_, and though that's on my overall favorite list, _The Pact_ will always be above it. The ending of the book just had me shouting at the page, and if anyone can get that sort of reaction out of me then it's worth a second look. She has such a great way of writing and formatting her books, putting her in a league of her own. 
3. The Twilight series - Yeah, they're corny, but enjoyable.
4. The Painted Veil - I much prefer the book storyline to that of the movie; I suppose they had to make it more 'Hollywood' with the _somewhat_ happy ending. W. Somerset Maugham's characters are so flawed and they don't make a triumphant turn around at the end, which is certainly refreshing. 
5. Before I Die - What I liked most about this was that the leading character didn't have some weird epiphany when she found out she was dying. It seemed a lot more realistic.

Loads more (some that I'm probably forgetting) and I'll probably end changing this when I get my Christmas reading.


----------



## lordofhats

1. The Bible - Best book ever. Probably the most influencial book in western civilization. 
2. Starship Troopers - I love this book. It was the first book I ever read all the way through and I loved the content.
3. Enders Game - Superbly written with one of my favorite characters of all time. 
4. Without Remorse - The only Tom Clancy novel I could actually finish. An excellent story.
5. The Halo Books - They're not the most well written books around but Halo has some of the best expanded universe content of any media franchise and the amazing tales in the Halo novles greatly inriches the characters and the universe of the games.


----------



## SuperJac

5. The Picture of Dorian Gray - Oscar Wilde
4. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams
3. Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
2. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen
1. Le Comte de Monte-Cristo - Alexandre Dumas


----------



## FMK

Artemis Fowl: The Lost Colony (Eoin Colfer)
Artemis Fowl: The Eternity Code (Eoin Colfer)
Artemis Fowl (I wonder...)
Shatterpoint (Matthew Stover)
Showdown (Ted Dekker)

As you can see... I have a slight interest in Atemis Fowl. As far as writers go, Colfer is my idol.


----------



## SevenWritez

I'm pretty sure I've already posted in this thread but I saw it from the main page and decided I'd update my list. In no particular order:

Number9Dream - David Mitchell
The Beach - Alex Garland
Drown - Junot Diaz
The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao - Junot Diaz
Ptolemy's Gate: The Bartimaeus Trilogy Book Three - Johnathan Stroud
The Stand - Stephen King


That's six, but whatever, all of them are great books.


----------



## mathmission

Time's Arrow - Martin Amis
Blindness - Jose Saramago
The Box Man - Kobo Abe
Cat's Cradle - Kurt Vonnegut
Wizard's First Rule - Terry Goodkind


----------



## VinrAlfakyn

In no particular order:

Lord of the Rings (including The Hobbit)-J.R.R. Tolkien
The Circle of Magic series-Tamora Pierce
The Twilight series-Stephenie Meyer
The Symphony of Ages series-Elizabeth Haydon
The Vampire Chronicles-Anne Rice
The Swan Lake trilogy-Mark Helprin
Winter's Tale-Mark Helprin
The Mists of Avalon-Marion Zimmer Bradley
Memoirs of a Geisha-Arthur Golden
The Chronicles of Prydain-Lloyd Alexander
Jane Eyre-Charlotte Bronte
Wuthering Heights-Emily Bronte
The Count of Monte Cristo-Alexander Dumas

I know that's way more than five, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## VampChick220

*Fav. books you have got to be kidding*

There are too many books out there to choose my favorite! 
                                              But i guess  if i have to choose (in no particular order)


Eclipse-Stephenie Meyer
Twilight-Stephenie Meyer
Newmoon-Stephenie Meyer
Book of a thousand days-Shannon Hale
The cry of the Icemark-Stuart Hill
     :joker:


----------



## Athlynne

A question for fans of "Le Comte de Monte Cristo" - if either of you have read "The Man in the Iron Mask" also, would you say "Le Comte" is better?  I like Dumas's style, but "The Man in the Iron Mask"'s story made me want to scream.

Thanks.


----------



## lilacstarflower

countdown....

5. The Count of Monte Cristo - Dumas

4. Northanger Abbey - Austen

3. Jayne Eyre - Bronte

2. the tenant of wildfell hall - Bronte

1. sense and sensibility - Austen

Will probably change next month...


----------



## Sam

5. _The Taking _- Dean Koontz

4. _The Bone Collector - _Jeffrey Deaver 

3. _The Vanished Man _- Jeffrey Deaver 

2. _Clear and Present Danger _- Tom Clancy 

1. _Blackout - _John J. Nance


----------



## moderan

in no particular order:
Dangerous Visions/Again, Dangerous Visions-Harlan Ellison, ed.
Throne of Bones-Brian McNaughton
Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail-Hunter S. Thompson
The Killer Inside Me-Jim Thompson
Starlight-Alfred Bester


----------



## BOURBON

The Picture of Dorian Gray - Wilde
The Magus - John Fowles
Donovan's Brain - Curt Siodmak
Tess of the D' -Hardy
Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte
The Two Faces of January - Highsmith
The Periodic Table - Primo Levi
The Walking Stick - Winston Graham


----------



## Dancer Preston

1. _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams







2. _Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen





3. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ by Lewis Carroll





4. _Godspeed_ by Lynn Breedlove




5. _Candide_ by Voltaire


----------



## Edgewise

Bukowski- Post Office or Women

Fante- Ask the Dust

Bulgakov- Master and Margarita

Hemmingway- For Whom the Bell Tolls

Burgess- Wanting Seed or Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Garden of Kadesh

5) Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad
4) Phantom Tollbooth - Norton Juster
3) Slaughterhouse 5 - Kurt Vonnegut
2) Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
1) Lord of the Flies - William Golding


----------



## BOURBON

Lord of the Flies reminded me....The Spire by WG....wonderful book.


----------



## edropus

James Clavell - _Shogun
_Neil Stephenson - _Cryptonomicon_
Peter Calvocoressi, Guy Wint, John Pritchard - _The Penguin History of the Second World War_
Dante Alighieri - _Inferno
_Peter Straub - _Koko_


----------



## GooGooMuck

Chinua Achebe- Things Fall Apart
William Gibson- Neuromancer
Haruki Murakami- The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle
Thomas Harris- Red Dragon
Haruki Murakami- Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World


----------



## Mike C

Just 5? Can't be done. The list is too long and changes too often.


----------



## William_Goffspeare

1. Frankenstein (Shelley)
2. Great Expectations (Dickens)
3. Jane Eyre (Bronte)
4. Sophie's World (Gaarder)
5. Tale of Two Cities (Dickens)

hm, I guess I'm most interested in 19th century novels... especially Dickens:grin:. I like contemporary books as well though.


----------



## Lemex

1. In the Mountains of Madness (Lovecraft)
2. Clear and Present Danger (Clancy)
3. V. (Pynchon)
4. Frankenstein (Shelley)
5. The Stand (King)


----------



## VinrAlfakyn

VinrAlfakyn said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Lord of the Rings (including The Hobbit)-J.R.R. Tolkien
> The Circle of Magic series-Tamora Pierce
> The Twilight series-Stephenie Meyer
> The Symphony of Ages series-Elizabeth Haydon
> The Vampire Chronicles-Anne Rice
> The Swan Lake trilogy-Mark Helprin
> Winter's Tale-Mark Helprin
> The Mists of Avalon-Marion Zimmer Bradley
> Memoirs of a Geisha-Arthur Golden
> The Chronicles of Prydain-Lloyd Alexander
> Jane Eyre-Charlotte Bronte
> Wuthering Heights-Emily Bronte
> The Count of Monte Cristo-Alexander Dumas
> 
> I know that's way more than five, but I couldn't help myself.



Adding to mine:
Someplace To Be Flying-Charles de Lint
Dreams Underfoot-Charles de Lint
The Onion Girl-Charles de Lint
Forests of the Heart-Charles de Lint

basically anything by him by the way it's turning out, but those are all of his that I've read so far


----------



## spider8

Waterhip Down   Richard Adams
Magician           Raymond E. Feist
The Gap (series)   Stephen Donaldson
The Earths Children (series)   Jean M. Auel 
Haunted             James Herbert


----------

